# French Open 2009



## clement (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi everybody.

I'm glad to announce the French Open 2009.
It will be on 14-15 of March.

We have tried to make this competition a special one, as it will stand inside the Disneyland complex ! So feel free to invite with your husbands, wifes, friends with you.

Here is the website : http://perso.ens-lyon.fr/clement.gallet/frenchopen

See you.
Clément


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 29, 2008)

I Am There


----------



## Doudou (Aug 30, 2008)

Clément, can I invite my husband ?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 30, 2008)

Dinseyland Paris? 
I've been there so often, but... 
Have fun.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 14, 2008)

husbands???
wifes???

I thought you are only allowed to have 1 husband OR 1 wife.

I can't plan that far ahead so I don't know if I will be there.


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Sep 14, 2008)

They aren't to punctual in France about those things.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 24, 2008)

After Euro 2008 a lot has changed. I now know I will be there and so will my wife (she isn't agreeing with me getting more wives)


----------



## Kenny (Sep 29, 2008)

La date limite d'enregistration, c'est quand?


----------



## Kenny (Sep 30, 2008)

Personne, hein? Anyway, I think it's not anytime soon. Hopefully. (I mean, the deadline/closing date for registration. w/e)


----------



## clement (Oct 1, 2008)

You have plenty of time to register, don't worry.
Let say you have to register at least two weeks before the competition


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 1, 2008)

Could you provide some extra info about estimated costs and whether access to Disneyland/MovieWorld is included?


----------



## clement (Oct 2, 2008)

We are trying to find another hotel to advise, because the one of the competition is pretty expensive. Our communication with disneyland is quite slow... it's good that we started early ! We will make updates on the website when we will have something new.

For the food, there are restaurants in the disney village, a McDo and the disney fastfood.


----------



## clement (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi everyone

In our search for a better competition, we found another possibility for the venue : the Elysée Hotel (http://www.hotelelysee.com) which offers rooms at lower prices. Moreover this hotel is close to the Disneyland park (5 minutes by RER or free shuttle) which fit our original idea of a competition in this location.

Nevertheless, it becomes necessary to tell now the approximate number of rooms that will be booked by competitors.

So if you are counting on coming in this competition, could you please indicate us if you want to book a room in this hotel, for how many people and for which days. Our email address is : [email protected]

There are rooms for 4 persons : 2 small beds and one large bed, breakfast included, for 135 euros per night (~ 34 euros per person)

The website will be updated when this new arrangement will be confirmed.

Thanks,
Jean-Louis Mathieu
Clément Gallet


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 11, 2008)

34 Euro per person sounds ok. I don't know for sure, but I guess I will stay there on friday and saturday night


----------



## Zava (Jan 12, 2009)

Kenny and me are going


----------



## rubik_fr (Jan 20, 2009)

*French open update*

Bonjour !
Here is the last update for the FRENCH OPEN 2009 on MARCH 14/15.
This year, the competition will stand inside the Elysée Hotel close to the Disneyland park near Paris.
Moreover, we have eventually managed to set up the 1st FRENCH CUBE DAY on sunday march 15 , with a market of puzzles for all collectors.
Two extra events with custom building and cube mosaic competitions will be held during the week-end.
All details can be found here : http://perso.ens-lyon.fr/clement.gallet/frenchopen/index.php
Contact me for any other information you may need.
I hope to welcome you in France so to share our passion.
A bientôt !
JLM


----------



## coolmission (Jan 20, 2009)

Sounds very interesting  I might register, have to wait for my exact exam dates though.


----------



## JohnnyA (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm probably going to be there


----------



## Kenny (Feb 26, 2009)

Arnaud: so you're coming or not? I hope you are. It's just that I've seen you hadn't registered yet.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 26, 2009)

also... i hope someone wants to go disneylanding....


----------



## Edam (Feb 26, 2009)

will there be time for disneylanding?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 26, 2009)

we might just have to make more time in the day. also, adam are you bringing the stick with a fluffy thing on? can i hold it? can i hold it? please please!


----------



## Edam (Feb 26, 2009)

it'll be there, and of course you can


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 26, 2009)

> With who you would like to be in your room ?


Charlotte Cooper!!!!!

After all, you said: bring husbands and wives


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 27, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> > With who you would like to be in your room ?
> 
> 
> Charlotte Cooper!!!!!
> ...



i'm flattered. (zomg i just ate a really hot chilli. ouch) 

i would like to share a room with you too arnaud, because pillow fights with the brick are fun! plus you don't sleep and i don't feel like sleeping.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 27, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > > With who you would like to be in your room ?
> ...


So now you are even hotter 


CharlieCooper said:


> ...and i don't feel like sleeping.


so what do you feel like 

P.S. We will have a pre-Brussel night at my place tonight. MSN will be turned on at 21:30 local time when I arrive with Max


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 27, 2009)

MAX. CAN I WEBCAM WITH MAX?! no wait i won't be near a computer  sorry.

um um when do you arrive in paris, when are you leaving, all that business. will we get the same average again?! so many questions!!


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 27, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> MAX. CAN I WEBCAM WITH MAX?! no wait i won't be near a computer  sorry.
> 
> um um when do you arrive in paris, when are you leaving, all that business. will we get the same average again?! so many questions!!


You COULD webcam with Max. Just go to an internetcafe or something

We have plenty of time to discuss the details, but for now I am thinking about driving to Paris on Friday-evening and driving back on Sunday-evening/night. I can easily be convinced to come driving Thursday-evening or Friday-morning so we can do some Disney-landing. This should be taken as an invitation to drive with me by you and others.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 27, 2009)

i am arriving by eurostar with adam at around lunchtime on friday, but i think we are going to jean louis house in the afternoon to do some filming. hmm what time does disneyland shut... hmmm... 

also, there is a new team "in the dark" activity. not revo, but E CUBE! woohoo.


----------



## Chris (Feb 27, 2009)

What about a meeting before the competition?


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 27, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> i am arriving by eurostar with adam at around lunchtime on friday, but i think we are going to jean louis house in the afternoon to do some filming. hmm what time does disneyland shut...


Disneyland closes ..................
Maybe we should go to Disneyland first and to JLM later

Also,


> team "in the dark" activity


sounds.......fun



Chris said:


> What about a meeting before the competition?


What do you think we are discussing Chris?


----------



## Edam (Feb 27, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> i am arriving by eurostar with adam at around lunchtime on friday, but i think we are going to jean louis house in the afternoon to do some filming. hmm what time does disneyland shut... hmmm...



the park closes at 19.00 on friday but is open till 22.00 on saturday and sunday apparently from what i just read on the website. 

hmm?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 27, 2009)

OKAY WOW we must go (L) (L) (L) (L).

hmmmm maybe i'll see if you can get some kind of good price somewhere or something... hmmm... DISNEYLAND ZOMG. (charlie is exited, not that you can tell?)

adam said i could hold the stick with the fluffy thing on. yes!

edit: adam... what about.. jean louis monday? mickey friday? or is it too late to mix things up?


----------



## Zava (Mar 12, 2009)

Kenny and me are here in Paris


----------



## Edam (Mar 12, 2009)

me and charlie arrive tomorrow!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 12, 2009)

yeah, see you tomorrow


----------



## Micha (Mar 12, 2009)

i can't come....friends of us still stay in our house in that moment...they drive tomorrow to disney land as a family trip...the have no more seats in the car...my mother told me that that week...i have monday school and no way to come home but i hope i see you all in gütersloh

micha


----------



## Speedcuber023 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey, I'm an American cuber and I'm finally here in Paris. I was really jetlagged at first because I couldn't sleep on the flight, but I'm okay now lol. I'm staying at the Hotel l'Elysée where the competition is being held so if anyone wants to meet up sometime then count me in.


----------



## Zava (Mar 13, 2009)

Speedcuber023 said:


> Hey, I'm an American cuber and I'm finally here in Paris. I was really jetlagged at first because I couldn't sleep on the flight, but I'm okay now lol. I'm staying at the Hotel l'Elysée where the competition is being held so if anyone wants to meet up sometime then count me in.



hi, we also want to meet some cubers today, if it is ok for you, I wil PM you my phone number and my friend's (and it would be good if you could PM me yours) 

We could meet at, say, 3PM at the foot of the Eiffel-tower. Anyway, call us.


----------



## Zava (Mar 13, 2009)

if someone else holds a meeting somewhere (and would like to meet others), let everyone know, and post it here  merci beaucoup.


----------



## Mats Valk (Mar 16, 2009)

here the FM scramble : D' L2 D' R2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 U F' L2 R' D B' R D U' L R' F' my solution : orange up, yellow front.
R' D' L R2 F2 (X2 Y X') F L U R U R' (Y') F U2 R' F2 U' F' U F R (Y) L' U R U' L U R' U (28 MOVES)

Mats


----------



## Pitzu (Mar 16, 2009)

I don't see any blindfolded results. Could anyone tell them?!


----------



## Zava (Mar 16, 2009)

Pitzu said:


> I don't see any blindfolded results. Could anyone tell them?!



multi bld first place did 4 out of 5 in 50:00 (he ran out of time) second was 1 out of 2, others dnf I think
3x3 bld winner did 1:34, I can't remember the rest.


----------



## TMOY (Mar 16, 2009)

Mats Valk said:


> here the FM scramble : D' L2 D' R2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 U F' L2 R' D B' R D U' L R' F' my solution : orange up, yellow front.
> R' D' L R2 F2 (X2 Y X') F L U R U R' (Y') F U2 R' F2 U' F' U F R (Y) L' U R U' L U R' U (28 MOVES)
> Mats


My corners first solution:
B2 L' B' U2 L U2 L' U2 L U2 R' E2 z U L' E L D2 L2 F' E2 F L2 u U L' E L' E' L' E2 L E L2 U
That's 41 HTM, 34 STM. With STM counting I would have finished in 2nd place


----------



## Laetitia (Mar 16, 2009)

If anyone has found a white 6x6x6, please tell me, I don't have mine anymore


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 16, 2009)

What happend to the results?


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 16, 2009)

Mats Valk said:


> here the FM scramble : D' L2 D' R2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 U F' L2 R' D B' R D U' L R' F' my solution : orange up, yellow front.
> R' D' L R2 F2 (X2 Y X') F L U R U R' (Y') F U2 R' F2 U' F' U F R (Y) L' U R U' L U R' U (28 MOVES)
> 
> Mats



Very impressive solution!
I shall try this solve later today.

Edit: 
first try after 10min:
F'R'BF2D2)FR2F'B'R2U2)B'UD'RU'D)BR'BR'B'RBRB'RB'RBR'B'R'B)
34moves that leave a corner 3 cycle. Wow, I'm out of practice. I'll come back after dinner.


----------



## JohnnyA (Mar 16, 2009)

Loved the French Open! Awesome FMC there.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 16, 2009)

awesome weekend. one of my favourites. i will upload photos later


----------



## Edam (Mar 16, 2009)

Laetitia said:


> If anyone has found a white 6x6x6, please tell me, I don't have mine anymore



Bonjour mon petit lapin!

Did we use one of your 6x6's for the final of the mcdonalds relay? 
I know there was one around after we finished and i assumed it was arnaulds. if it was yours then arnauld's got it now i imagine so it's in mostly safe hands?  but if it was lost before then then i can't help sorry. 

Was a good weekend met lots of lovely new people! 

we also had the first macdonalds relay.. results are as follows

semi-finals.. 
3x3 x 12
2x2 x 2 (1 of them wooden)
5x5
clock
pyraminx
keychain cube

Laetitia - 10:50.xx
Charlie - 11:28.33
Lars - 08:51.19
Arnauld - 11:14.31
Bence - 9:31.41
Anthony- DNF
Adam - DNS
Oliver - 8:24.69

----

Final
events:
Megaminx
3x3 x 10
Pyraminx
Square-1
4x4
2x2OH
Clock

Lars - 11:24.68
Bence - 9:17.56
Oliver - 14:47.94
Laetitia - 12:28.21

Gold goes to Bence, Silver to Lars and Bronze to Laetitia!

I'm sure i'll have lots of video's and photos to put up when i eventually sort through all my stuff!

-adam


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 16, 2009)

some photos:

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2232032&id=193110606&l=a09af1ee74

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2232039&id=193110606&l=575cae207f

videos later.


----------



## Laetitia (Mar 17, 2009)

Adam > It was lost before.

The MacDo relay was very fun !
Adam put some 333 in front of me so I began to solve them.
And while I was solving the 333s, he took every puzzle he found on the table, scrambled it and put it in front of me, so at the end I had to solve every thing in the list of the semifinal 
At the end, he wanted to add a 777 but I just had a 333 to solve, so he didn't have enough time to scramble it


----------



## coinman (Mar 17, 2009)

Why was not mr. Edouard Chambon in this competition?


----------



## Doudou (Mar 18, 2009)

I am too busy to go to competitions now...

I'll go to the french champs, though.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 18, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> some photos:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2232032&id=193110606&l=a09af1ee74
> 
> ...



Oliver looks huge! especially when he is lifting Mats


----------



## JohnnyA (Mar 18, 2009)

Haha I'm in the first album. Nice pictures!


----------



## Ton (Mar 18, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> some photos:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2232032&id=193110606&l=a09af1ee74
> 
> ...



I see Arnaud wearing a magic pink speedcubing shirt , did it help?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 18, 2009)

actually they were PYJAMAS. from disneyland  

yes they helped, he got some personal bests.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 18, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> actually they were PYJAMAS. from disneyland
> 
> yes they helped, he got some personal bests.



Hooray for pink pajamas! See, they really work!


----------



## Ton (Mar 18, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > actually they were PYJAMAS. from disneyland
> ...



Yes , I hope Arnaud got one for me , I need it for my 6x6 and 7x7 times


----------



## anders (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for a great competition and nice room-mates 




Mike Hughey said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > actually they were PYJAMAS. from disneyland
> ...




Hmm, what about the rule

2h)	Competitors must be fully dressed. Competitors may dress in jeans, pants, shorts, slacks, skirts, foot-wear, T-shirts or dress shirts. Hats may be worn. Clothes must not display vulgar language or have inappropriate pictures.

?

/Anders


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 18, 2009)

anders said:


> Thanks for a great competition and nice room-mates
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This doesn't really relate to girl clothing totally... what about dresses? what arnaud was wearing was probably longer than what many girls would consider "suitable", and if we tell arnaud he can't wear girl like clothing, aren't we just discriminating ? 

as for the image on his shirt, totally inappropriate, i totally agree anders...


----------



## Edam (Mar 18, 2009)

i don't remember a rule about cross-dressing either


----------



## anders (Mar 18, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> as for the image on his shirt, totally inappropriate, i totally agree anders...





The key question is how to interpret "Competitors must be fully dressed." Maybe the rule 2h) needs some clarification.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 18, 2009)

anders said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > as for the image on his shirt, totally inappropriate, i totally agree anders...
> ...



I don't see what needs clarifying. What could possibly be more fully dressed for a cuber than pink pajamas?


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 22, 2009)

Just to put everyones mind to rest about the pink pj's:
On Friday I asked Ron if I could do this and he agreed as long as I would be fully dressed
On Saturday I wore the pink pj's (and matching pink socks) with jeans underneath. Ron told me later that he was disappointed about the jeans and that the pj's were long enough to qualify as a dress.
On Sunday I wore the pink pj's and socks without the jeans whenever I participated.

PB's I broke: 
4x4x4 average: 1:22.38
5x5x5 single: 2:02.25
Megaminx single: 2:37.44
Clock average: 16.68
7x7x7 average: 6:50.01

I simply forgot about blind and multi-blind because I was having fun and was explaining big-cubes to someone (she had been wearing something that might have been more reason for invoking rule 2h)


----------



## anders (Mar 22, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Just to put everyones mind to rest about the pink pj's:
> On Friday I asked Ron if I could do this and he agreed as long as I would be fully dressed
> On Saturday I wore the pink pj's (and matching pink socks) with jeans underneath. Ron told me later that he was disappointed about the jeans and that the pj's were long enough to qualify as a dress.
> On Sunday I wore the pink pj's and socks without the jeans whenever I participated.



I rest my case... 

/Anders


----------



## gogozerg (Mar 22, 2009)

anders said:


> The key question is how to interpret "Competitors must be fully dressed." Maybe the rule 2h) needs some clarification.



Not everyone has the same interpretation.

Being half naked with pyjamas in an hotel, is it being decent and fully dressed? For me, clearly no.

Another reason to rewrite the article, since it's not clear wether it is for enforcing freedom or decency.


----------

